# Colorful acrylics I've gotten!



## hr44 (Jul 2, 2008)

Update 8/24/08
Sooo I love these! Mainly because polish doesn't do anything for me and when I'm in chem labs I'm always dipping my hands into acetone and other liquids that will take off polish in seconds. SSOOOO I got hooked on colored acrylics because they don't chip off and I get a gel topcoat put on top and man these nails stay shiny and firm FOREVER!

So I just wanted to share some of the designs I've gotten in no particular order. Some I like and some I don't but that's the whole point of experimenting!



























































UPDATE SUMMER 08'
This was last month (my dad's suggestion so I went with it to make him happy. He was watching Tennis)





These I got done yesterday (8/23/08)


----------



## Lissa (Jul 2, 2008)

love all these! especially the black one and the glittery french manicure!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 2, 2008)

so pretty! i miss getting those in california! no one has the glitter powders in NY! well this part at least -_-


----------



## florabundance (Jul 2, 2008)

the glittery french is so nice, and the one with the reddish pattern - i love me some fake nails haha


----------



## hr44 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_so pretty! i miss getting those in california! no one has the glitter powders in NY! well this part at least -_-_

 

Oh no! These can get addicting. You know when I went to NY last year majority of my cousins and friends hadn't seen it either. Perhaps it will slowly reach there.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_Oh no! These can get addicting. You know when I went to NY last year majority of my cousins and friends hadn't seen it either. Perhaps it will slowly reach there._

 
yeah i hope soo. i think because most nail trends are from japan and it gets to california and the west coast first because it's closer. idk. i really like the purple, pink, and silver striped one! kinda reminds me of heatherette trio 2 lol


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 3, 2008)

Your nails are really nice, love those!  I get gel overlay on my own long, natural nails and have been doing the glitter powder French tips thing for a couple of years now.  People are always fascinated when they see them!  My nail tech is from Belgium and she says that they've been doing nails like this in Europe forever now, although I frequently hear that they're popular in Cali, as well.  I'm really fortunate in that she regularly goes to nail shows and brings back new products.  I personally prefer the fine-milled glitters.

Have you ever worn just gel, versus acrylic with a gel overlay?


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 3, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 3, 2008)

I really like the first picture of the pink ones!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 3, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_yeah i hope soo. i think because most nail trends are from japan and it gets to california and the west coast first because it's closer. idk. i really like the purple, pink, and silver striped one! kinda reminds me of heatherette trio 2 lol_

 
Yea trends are funky like that. First one coast gets it then the other coast gets it. Oddness. 
That striped look was done for my 24th b-day because my lady insisted on trying something new on me and I pretty much let her have her way with my nails!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Your nails are really nice, love those!  I get gel overlay on my own long, natural nails and have been doing the glitter powder French tips thing for a couple of years now.  People are always fascinated when they see them!  My nail tech is from Belgium and she says that they've been doing nails like this in Europe forever now, although I frequently hear that they're popular in Cali, as well.  I'm really fortunate in that she regularly goes to nail shows and brings back new products.  I personally prefer the fine-milled glitters.

Have you ever worn just gel, versus acrylic with a gel overlay?_

 
I have done just gel and I wasn't the biggest fan. They broke on me and I couldn't tell you whether it was the way the woman had done it or the gel itself but I was immediately turned off by it, the goo-ish application made me feel eewww (I'm weird).  Plus the acrylic with gel overlay have been good to me since I've been getting my nails done this way which is since '05. 

Yea this trend is FINALLY well known. When I was first getting them done, people were like WHAT!?!? that's fun. Now I see them more consistently. My nail place is more prone now to insist on colored acrylics.

I love going because now when I'm there they will show me the new designs and colors. Shoot they don't even care when I see they're busy and I go in back to see the samples! Hee hee.  

I don't do fake tips either. I let mine grow before they put the stuff on. I get real bothered by it for some reason. An oddity of mine.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 3, 2008)

I loove the first pic of the pink nails! I want to try that! I don't think my salon has colored tips though.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW! These are all awesome! I love the black tips and glitter! Great nails girl!
When you got the black tips with glitter (3rd pic), what did you ask for from your nail tech? I've always wanted this look but can never achieve it. I like gel nails more, but seeing these acrylics make me want to switch back!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_so pretty! i miss getting those in california! no one has the glitter powders in NY! well this part at least -_-_

 

In jersey they have them...Perth Amboy (Amboy Nails)


----------



## hr44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_WOW! These are all awesome! I love the black tips and glitter! Great nails girl!
When you got the black tips with glitter (3rd pic), what did you ask for from your nail tech? I've always wanted this look but can never achieve it. I like gel nails more, but seeing these acrylics make me want to switch back!_

 
Aww thanks those are my current set!

They call it a two-tone fill. I picked out the black acrylic powder and the glitter powder and asked for the two tone look. So they put on the black layer first and then the glitter below. 

So it's just two colored acrylic powders. One on top of the other. Take a sample pic though so they can see exactly what you want! =)


----------



## hr44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I loove the first pic of the pink nails! I want to try that! I don't think my salon has colored tips though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ask them if they have colored acrylics. Usually if more customers ask for this product they might consider getting it. 

All of my nails are colored acrylic powders on my real nails. No tips added. So ask them if they carry it! Hopefully they do!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 3, 2008)

I love the first one along with the purple,pink,white one. So neat. you obviously like glitter like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fyi you should totally have them use MAC's 3D glitter if you have it, that's what I wanna dooo


----------



## hr44 (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I love the first one along with the purple,pink,white one. So neat. you obviously like glitter like me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fyi you should totally have them use MAC's 3D glitter if you have it, that's what I wanna dooo_

 
OMG that is a GREAT idea!!!... too bad I don't have it. But I have a friend who does... hhmm I shall give it a shot! 

And yea I'm a super duper glitter-holic. Hmm the sparkles.. LOOOVVEE THEM!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 4, 2008)

I can't decide which one I like the best. So that means, I would have to try all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are so pretty.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_OMG that is a GREAT idea!!!... too bad I don't have it. But I have a friend who does... hhmm I shall give it a shot! 

And yea I'm a super duper glitter-holic. Hmm the sparkles.. LOOOVVEE THEM!_

 
You *have* to post pics once you do that! I know it will look just stellar.

LOVE sparkles probably more than you! If I ever get acrylics done (my nails are naturally long) I'm soo printing off some pics. The first pink and how it fades is just awesome! 

Reflects Teal or Pink would like awesome too. Eeeee!!! B/c it's still natural but with teal or pink reflecting glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The possibilities!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_








_

 
I love these two!!!  I really love the black.  I wish I could figure out how to do that.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 4, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE these! I did this design back in Feb. '04. 





Sadly, I don't have any pics on this laptop. I lost my pics in Katrina.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love these two!!!  I really love the black.  I wish I could figure out how to do that._

 
Aww thank you!

Oh and post number 16 gives the details of how I got the black set done. =) Hope it helps.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_LOVE LOVE LOVE these! I did this design back in Feb. '04. 

Sadly, I don't have any pics on this laptop. I lost my pics in Katrina._

 
I love the hearts in there!!! SOOOO cute!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going to get me nails redone later today so may have to copy of of your designs.


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 5, 2008)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_Aww thank you!

Oh and post number 16 gives the details of how I got the black set done. =) Hope it helps._

 
The thing I love about it is that the glitter looks like it's falling down the nail.  That is soooo cool!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I'm going to get me nails redone later today so may have to copy of of your designs._

 
OOhh take a pic, I would love to see! 

My nails are currently off (boo) till August because I have an exam coming up and can't spend time getting them done. I can't wait to get them redone.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 6, 2008)

They're all really beautiful, I LOVE nails and looking at pretty pics of them, I think I might like it more than makeup!

Where in Cali are you from? I'm fascinated by the fact that they put the powder over your own nails. I grow mine out and never get them done cause I always thought you had to get tips.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissDeViousDiVa* 

 
_They're all really beautiful, I LOVE nails and looking at pretty pics of them, I think I might like it more than makeup!

Where in Cali are you from? I'm fascinated by the fact that they put the powder over your own nails. I grow mine out and never get them done cause I always thought you had to get tips._

 
I live near Sac and always get mine to grow out a bit before I get them done that way they don't have to attach tips. It's just a personal bother for me. But wherever you go should do that if your nails are already the length you want them to be in the end result. 

Currently I took off my set and have no nails so I'm going to wait a good month to month and a half to get them done so I have a natural length that doesn't require tips. 

My mom's nail have been her own since day one. She always gets fills on her real nails and she keeps them small. So length isn't an issue. Tips are generally added to those who want them longer than their natural length.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the 1st and 6th best.


----------



## almmaaa (Jul 6, 2008)

My question was answered, disregard post.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_I live near Sac and always get mine to grow out a bit before I get them done that way they don't have to attach tips. It's just a personal bother for me. But wherever you go should do that if your nails are already the length you want them to be in the end result. 

Currently I took off my set and have no nails so I'm going to wait a good month to month and a half to get them done so I have a natural length that doesn't require tips. 

My mom's nail have been her own since day one. She always gets fills on her real nails and she keeps them small. So length isn't an issue. Tips are generally added to those who want them longer than their natural length._

 
Ah too bad, I'm looking for a nail place to go to in the OC, that's quite far from Sac. Now that I know this, I'd like to find a new place to go to and get them done. My nails are the length I like but I can never get the shape exactly right and I love the colors and things you can get done, especially with glitter.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissDeViousDiVa* 

 
_Ah too bad, I'm looking for a nail place to go to in the OC, that's quite far from Sac. Now that I know this, I'd like to find a new place to go to and get them done. My nails are the length I like but I can never get the shape exactly right and I love the colors and things you can get done, especially with glitter._

 
Even if you live in OC the places should do it. I lived in San Diego for a couple years and they did it there as well. I'm sure some places in So-Cal do it. 
Just gotta find that right place! =) I hope you do. 

Yea I know about the shape issue. Most of the time I tell them to round the edges for a round-square look. I like slightly softer edges but not a complete round look. It's hard to figure out the right shape for yourself. Blah.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 7, 2008)

It took me years to find a good nail tech. I found one right where I live in Rocklin, I have been going to her for 3+ years now. I always get complemented on my nails. She has every color glitter powder you want! I usually change it up every month.

Here is a picture. I just went Mystic Tanning and my nails need a fill, so I apologize!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_It took me years to find a good nail tech. I found one right where I live in Rocklin, I have been going to her for 3+ years now. I always get complemented on my nails. She has every color glitter powder you want! I usually change it up every month.

Here is a picture. I just went Mystic Tanning and my nails need a fill, so I apologize!


_

 
Love the orange!!!! 
Yea I know what you mean, during High School I had the perfect nail tech who worked off of Douglas. She left... and I went nail-less for a couple years after that. I wasn't happy with other places. 

Then finally right by home new place opened up a few years back and I fell in love. It has been the only place where I'm happy with more than one nail-tech but I now only go to one who loves creating new designs on my nails.


----------



## littleinkpot (Jul 9, 2008)

I love coloured tips! I do them on my natural nails all the time. I used to have acrylics back in the early 2000's but I use a computer for work so it makes it way too hard for me to type (and hurt my nail beds too). Wish I knew about coloured tips then. The pink tips in the first pic are my faves, they look so pretty!


----------



## dollbaby (Jul 9, 2008)

I love you nails hun! They are super gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortch, Jersey is really slow ... especially my town... and I've never seen glitter powder until now! I just have the regular permanent french that I've been doing for years now.. I love the glitter..its such a great touch! I wish they would do that here!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_I love you nails hun! They are super gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortch, Jersey is really slow ... especially my town... and I've never seen glitter powder until now! I just have the regular permanent french that I've been doing for years now.. I love the glitter..its such a great touch! I wish they would do that here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww yea I know about towns in Jersey, I used to live in a small one in Jerz myself when I was a lil kid. Hey maybe if you bring it up they might slowly bring it in. Word of mouth is how it always starts! =)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 10, 2008)

I go in on Monday, I don't know what color glitter to get!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 10, 2008)

i love them!


----------



## hr44 (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I go in on Monday, I don't know what color glitter to get! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you!!! I took mine off for this month... but I'm really feeling something green...like bright or jade kind of color. 
Ooohh or some purple... oh man... 

Do tell me what you get!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_Lucky you!!! I took mine off for this month... but I'm really feeling something green...like bright or jade kind of color. 
Ooohh or some purple... oh man... 

Do tell me what you get!_

 
I was thinking purple. I haven't done that in a long time! I will def let you know.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorry it took me soo long to post this! I got purple multi-glitter!! I really like them. Next month I will be going with gold multi-glitter.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Sorry it took me soo long to post this! I got purple multi-glitter!! I really like them. Next month I will be going with gold multi-glitter.






_

 
OOOHHH!! Those are super pretty. I finally took my MCAT and now have the freedom and time to do my nails. 

I LOVEEE that purple. ALways have. That set looks gorgeous on you!
I think I'm going to get mine this coming week. =)


----------



## Plm5027 (Aug 12, 2008)

wow you did that yourself, very pretty.


----------



## Plm5027 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissDeViousDiVa* 

 
_They're all really beautiful, I LOVE nails and looking at pretty pics of them, I think I might like it more than makeup!

Where in Cali are you from? I'm fascinated by the fact that they put the powder over your own nails. I grow mine out and never get them done cause I always thought you had to get tips._

 
I love looking at pics of nails too!


----------



## Plm5027 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_LOVE LOVE LOVE these! I did this design back in Feb. '04. 





Sadly, I don't have any pics on this laptop. I lost my pics in Katrina._

 

wow you did that yourself very pretty.


----------



## dillpickle (Aug 20, 2008)

Your nails are so pretty!

I had glitter tips for about two weeks (they were pink) and I just got them taken off- well I got a backfill and now the tips are just white. Anyways, seeing your nail pictures made me want glitter tips again! LOL Maybe next time I'll get blue.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 21, 2008)

sooo pretty!! 

what exactly is the procedure that they do to get your nails looking like that?? i'd like to try once so i want to get a lil more info before i do anything to them.


----------



## pat (Aug 21, 2008)

I LOVE how colored tips look on other people, but I hate how they look on my own nails. hahaha...

I feel I'm not daring enough to wear them, I think I'm more of a traditional french manicure kinda girl.

The closest thing to "daring" was I got tips that had silver glitter on them, but I ended up hating them. ;/

they have this good place in hayward, that has a big variety of colored powder.


----------



## pat (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_sooo pretty!! 

what exactly is the procedure that they do to get your nails looking like that?? i'd like to try once so i want to get a lil more info before i do anything to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This was my experience... I hope you find this helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What they will do is apply a clear tip to your nail.  (as if you were getting a regular kind of french set).

Now onto the colorful tips!

They apply like water or solution to the powder/glitter/color tips to make them tacky.   Once they do this, the nail tech will apply the p/g/c onto the tips of your fake nails.

Then, they grab this tool thing that has the shape of a nail curve and I guess they estimate where the nail (p/g/c) part should start.

So, they scrape the powder away from the nail curve and this gives you the effect of the white tip part of the nail. (get me? hahahah)

then they apply the acrylic on top of the nails then polish.

damn, it sounds so confusing but i really hope it helps hahahah


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_I love you nails hun! They are super gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortch, Jersey is really slow ... especially my town... and I've never seen glitter powder until now! I just have the regular permanent french that I've been doing for years now.. I love the glitter..its such a great touch! I wish they would do that here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I live in Jersey and know several different towns that have been doing it for awhile..


----------



## hr44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_sooo pretty!! 

what exactly is the procedure that they do to get your nails looking like that?? i'd like to try once so i want to get a lil more info before i do anything to them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's just how Patty described. It's all acrylic on top of your nail. I've had a new set done... bright ass green and yellow (tennis fever). It's not my fav but I enjoyed it for a bit.. and getting a new set Saturday. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_I LOVE how colored tips look on other people, but I hate how they look on my own nails. hahaha...

I feel I'm not daring enough to wear them, I think I'm more of a traditional french manicure kinda girl.

The closest thing to "daring" was I got tips that had silver glitter on them, but I ended up hating them. ;/

they have this good place in hayward, that has a big variety of colored powder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it just takes time getting used to. I understand the whole traditional thing though. One of my girls is like that. You like what you like! That's all that matters. =)
 I just CAN't get all white.. or if I do.. it's glitter white. lol. 
I think this Sat I'm getting white tips with a spray of purple or fushia glitter coming from the bottom. (Like the black and glitter tips I have displayed)


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 21, 2008)

that makes perfect sense!! thanks!! im not so sure that i want to get them done because my natural nails grow pretty long and nice on their own and im not sure if i'll like it or not. is it possible to do this and not get fake tips but get it done on the natural nail or is that too damaging.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 21, 2008)

^^Yep, it's totally possible.  I have a gel overlay on my natural, longer nails and my nail/free edge is done with glitter.  I would imaging that there is a method for doing this on natural, bare nails (i.e., those with no acrylic or gel product).  I also was hesitant to try glitter on my nails because of working in an office environment.  They're always tastefully done and seem to go over just fine.  (Either that, or I just don't give a flip what they think because *I* enjoy it.)


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 21, 2008)

i'll have to go and find out what services they provide at the nail places around my area. thanks!!


----------



## hr44 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_that makes perfect sense!! thanks!! im not so sure that i want to get them done because my natural nails grow pretty long and nice on their own and im not sure if i'll like it or not. is it possible to do this and not get fake tips but get it done on the natural nail or is that too damaging._

 
You don't need to get fake tips. Mine are done on my natural nails because I let them grow to a slightly longer than desired length so I go in and they file it down to the length I want and just go from there. =)


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_You don't need to get fake tips. Mine are done on my natural nails because I let them grow to a slightly longer than desired length so I go in and they file it down to the length I want and just go from there. =)_

 
YAY!! i look forward to trying this out sometime then!! i loveeee what you've done.


----------



## mickey_ds (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey i love colored tips.I currently have black with sparkles in it. What place in hayward, ca has the powders? I get mine done in Castro Valley or in Merced. They do it really nice in merced and thats where my boyfriends family lives, so we go there every few weeks. but where i hayward? Im just curouis....


----------



## hr44 (Aug 24, 2008)

TWO new pics of acrylics from this summer!
I wasn't a big fan of the green... or more so I was over it after tennis ended for me. Lol. 

BUT I personally LOVE my new set! I got it just yesterday. Check them out!


----------



## zerin (Aug 25, 2008)

wow awesome nails....so prettty


----------



## liv (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow I love the glitter.  I love the China Glaze and OPI glitter polishes, but these are so sparkly!  I'm not one for getting tips (I hate long nails on me, I feel like they look witchy because I already have long skinny fingers, so I like to keep them pretty short), and I'm afraid of acrylic damaging my real nails.  Can they use the powders without the acrylic, or is that what 'sets' it?


----------



## pat (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mickey_ds* 

 
_ but where i hayward? Im just curouis...._

 
I have no idea what the place is called! hahaha...

It's located in that compound where the new Target is built. 

I've been there once, my boyfriend lives there and his sister always gets her nails done there.

sorry i'm not much help hah


----------



## pat (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mickey_ds* 

 
_ but where i hayward? Im just curouis...._

 
I have no idea what the place is called! hahaha...

It's located in that compound where the new Target is built. 

I've been there once, my boyfriend lives there and his sister always gets her nails done there.

sorry i'm not much help hah


----------



## OohJeannie (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_I love you nails hun! They are super gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unfortch, Jersey is really slow ... especially my town... and I've never seen glitter powder until now! I just have the regular permanent french that I've been doing for years now.. I love the glitter..its such a great touch! I wish they would do that here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What town are you in? I saw them in Perth Amboy and Woodbridge too


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 25, 2008)

wow these nails look amazing!! however does any uk girls know if they do this kinda glittery stuff in the uk? because when i once had gel nails all that i got was french tips rather than a glittery finish which i would love!!!!! so anyone in the uk had it done and what did you ask for?


----------



## hr44 (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Wow I love the glitter.  I love the China Glaze and OPI glitter polishes, but these are so sparkly!  I'm not one for getting tips (I hate long nails on me, I feel like they look witchy because I already have long skinny fingers, so I like to keep them pretty short), and I'm afraid of acrylic damaging my real nails.  Can they use the powders without the acrylic, or is that what 'sets' it?_

 
The glitter is mixed in the acrylic powder. The nails are full acrylic, with a gel coat on top to keep the sparkle showing. My cousin gets hers done short and mine are relatively of short/medium length because I can't do long nails... the pics of them longer, you can tell I NEED a fill, desperately. Lol.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, I love these!  Wish I knew a place in Houston to get them done like this.  Very pretty!!


----------



## babiid0llox (Aug 30, 2008)

Love these! Especially the red/gold, the clear glittery one and the kinda reddy pinkish magentaery one.


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

i love these!! we dont have that in canada


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 6, 2008)

I have to ask where in Cali do you live?! lol I want your nail tech, he/she does an AMAZING job!

I'm in Fairfield and I CAN'T find someone that I love for the life of me! =[


----------



## hr44 (Sep 6, 2008)

Aww thanks... ya I know it can be hard to find someone you like especially when you WANT someone you like. I live in Antelope near Roseville... 

It's kind of a trip from Fairfield... but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do... 

Like my hair.. when I lived in San Diego I had one bad haircut and from then on I would only get my hair cut when I came back to visit home because I've had her since '97. I'm sooo glad to be back home now! lol.


----------



## ashleydenise (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 

 
_Aww thanks... ya I know it can be hard to find someone you like especially when you WANT someone you like. I live in Antelope near Roseville... 

It's kind of a trip from Fairfield... but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do... 

Like my hair.. when I lived in San Diego I had one bad haircut and from then on I would only get my hair cut when I came back to visit home because I've had her since '97. I'm sooo glad to be back home now! lol._

 
Yea that is kind of far =[ boo. oh well, I guess I'll continue my search lol

And I so understand about the hair thing, I'm so scared to move cause I won't go to anyone else for my hair AND I love my threader so I'm so scared! lol


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wowwwwwww.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I loveee the pink & Silver and the glittery french manicuree
Also the pink ones youve just had are to DIE FORR!!
xxxxx


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 20, 2008)

Very pretty.
Can I give some constructive criticism (not just to the OP), I hope it's ok, I don't want to sound mean or anything...

When I look at these pics (in this topic) nails seem to get wider as they get longer, which shouldn't happen... natural nails are all the same width, no matter how long they are... if you get what I mean? So I think it would look better if they file the gel on the sides, to make sure it looks natural... 
I know it's all personal taste, I'm just trowing my opinion out there.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Example- 
Link
Link2


----------



## blackbird (Sep 3, 2009)

They all look gorgeous. 
Glitter tips are SOO addictive, I love them.


----------



## jacquelinda (Sep 3, 2009)

wow so pretty! i never seen anything like this in nyc but in japan, the nails are so decked out its kinda gorgeously strange.


----------



## GlitterGeet (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jacquelinda* 

 
_wow so pretty! i never seen anything like this in nyc but in japan, the nails are so decked out its kinda gorgeously strange._

 
Yea this is all the rage in Cali. I actually after some years took off my nails. Crazyyyyy... I know. But I had a good run. I may have to update some of the nails I've gotten. It's been awhile. 


Now I have my normal lil baby nails which I equally love. =)


----------

